# What is this plant?



## SheepGirl (Jun 3, 2012)

It's the one with the red stalk and the lime green leaves.

I have noticed that my ram will not eat it, but he paws at it and rubs his nose in it, like he's trying to get the flies out of his nose. But all the tall vegetation in his pasture and he always seeks out this type of plant to rub his nose on.

Any ideas?


----------



## feed grass (Jun 4, 2012)

looks like it could be autumn olive...  but not quite...

go to the outside of your pastures, in the fence rows-- and find the parent plant for a picture.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 8, 2012)

I think this is the right mature plant...it looked like a match to me.


----------



## feed grass (Jun 8, 2012)

take a picture of just one leaf, and one branch, and then get one of the whole plant-- ground up... 

are those red berries, just smaller than a marble?  Light colored, or dark??

is one side of the leaf )bottom), a greyer color, than the topside?

Does it have small thorns?

Looks shrubby, and/or tree like to me.  

Does it grow in many branches coming out of the ground, like a bush?

Have you ever cut one off, and seen it grow back 10x.

Do they grow in bunches, clusters, or single like?

Is there vegetation under them as larger plants?

Do you know how to use a di-cotumus key?

The light red berry is almost a dead give away for me, although it's still almost too early for those berries to be coming on.  

Check this out, it's my best guess at this stage of the game.

http://www.in.gov/dnr/files/Autumn_Olive.pdf


----------



## Sycamore27 (Jul 27, 2013)

The plants in these two pictures are completely different things, the first looks like smartweed or knotweed and the second one is definitely poison ivy.  

Cheers,
Jessie


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm with Sycamore27 - the second picture is definitely poison ivy (intertwined with another plant that has red berries, I'm not sure what that one is).

The first picture looks similar to Lady's Thumb, but without the 'thumbprint' on the leaves.  Lady's Thumb is a type of smartweed, so I'd agree the first picture is likely a different type of smartweed.

No, you will not get smarter if you eat it...


----------



## elevan (Jul 27, 2013)

First pic looks like a smartweed variety to me too


----------

